# Rogal Dorn is full of it!



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

I either spotted an inconsitancy in the books, or something deliberately placed there that I don't think anyone has spotted (Horus Heresy books). In "Horus Rising" Dorn meets with Loken and tells Loken that he thinks highly of him, and even vouched for him. It was only a few pages, but it is there.

Now fast forward to "Flight of the Eisenstien". Dorn rescues Garro and the others and during the debriefing Loken's name comes up. Dorn asks his first captain if he had ever heard of Loken. To which the first captian says that he had met him on the Vengeful Spirit (which he had in Horus Rising), and that he thought he was a good man, but naive (which he did from Horus Rising).

So you are left with one of 2 reasons for this:

1: The authors screwed up. I think this is unlikely because if it was a screw up they would not have mentioned the first captain remembering Loken.

2. Dorn was lying. The only possible reason I can come up with as to why would be to distance himself personaly from Loken (loyalist or not, he was part of the Mournival - the leadership of the Sons of Horus).


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

not sure, bit i'd agree that its more likely the authors didn't forget if they remembered the captain had met him. 

it sounds to me that dorn was just seeing what his first captains thoughts were on Loken.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

yeah id go with option 2. primarchs are smarter than us peasy humans. 
im sure he was just not giving the game away to garro who at the time he was interrogating.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> I either spotted an inconsitancy in the books, or something deliberately placed there that I don't think anyone has spotted (Horus Heresy books). In "Horus Rising" Dorn meets with Loken and tells Loken that he thinks highly of him, and even vouched for him. It was only a few pages, but it is there.
> 
> Now fast forward to "Flight of the Eisenstien". Dorn rescues Garro and the others and during the debriefing Loken's name comes up. Dorn asks his first captain if he had ever heard of Loken. To which the first captian says that he had met him on the Vengeful Spirit (which he had in Horus Rising), and that he thought he was a good man, but naive (which he did from Horus Rising).
> 
> ...



2........ 
I think you are on to something. I think The Authors have been dropping hints about the future plot of the series, foreshadowing. I feel that Loken and others live through Isstavan III. That the book Nemesis coming out will be in line with this. I also think there is something fishy with Dorn. I feel he sent the Raven Guard , Iron hands, and the Salamanders to their death on purpose at worse, and as a pawn of Horus at best. Why would he send the Night Lords to Isstavan V, after he was almost killed by Night Haunter?...


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> 2........
> I think you are on to something. I think The Authors have been dropping hints about the future plot of the series, foreshadowing. I feel that Loken and others live through Isstavan III. That the book Nemesis coming out will be in line with this. I also think there is something fishy with Dorn. I feel he sent the Raven Guard , Iron hands, and the Salamanders to their death on purpose at worse, and as a pawn of Horus at best. Why would he send the Night Lords to Isstavan V, after he was almost killed by Night Haunter?...


for gods sake dorn is NOT!!! traitor.:nono:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i dont think dorn had a traitorous i think that his honesty and huge ego and pride were what made him easy to control. he is a loser and i hate him lol


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> 2........
> I think you are on to something. I think The Authors have been dropping hints about the future plot of the series, foreshadowing. I feel that Loken and others live through Isstavan III. That the book Nemesis coming out will be in line with this. I also think there is something fishy with Dorn. I feel he sent the Raven Guard , Iron hands, and the Salamanders to their death on purpose at worse, and as a pawn of Horus at best. Why would he send the Night Lords to Isstavan V, after he was almost killed by Night Haunter?...


I had forgotten about the Night Haunter thing, good point. Something else that seems strange (and was never explained), why wasn't the Emperor informed of Istavaan 3 when Garro reported it? That Custode said something to the effect of "he's too busy". Too busy to address a civil war?

Stuff like this is why they should have the series be 40-50 books. I want to know more about each of the legions. The piecemeal info just doesn't cut it.

Even if it doesn't advance the story much, who wouldn't want to have a book on Night Haunter? Or even Khan - he saved the palace from falling during the siege. The list goes on and on. I would like for them to flesh out all of the legions and not just leave the description being something like "Ya, Vulkan is the primarch of the lizard legion". Which is where it is right now with most of the primarchs.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i think Dorn was looking for clarification on his judgement on Lokens personality? Just going by the original post. i dont have the books to hand to check it myself though. If anybodys full of it it's the damn lion  

BoW- John


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Zooey72 said:


> Something else that seems strange (and was never explained), why wasn't the Emperor informed of Istavaan 3 when Garro reported it? That Custode said something to the effect of "he's too busy". Too busy to address a civil war?


 Wasn't the Emperor and allot of custodes at that point busy fighting daemons in his supersecret prototype webway(Of which he did not even inform his most trusted son and warmaster Horus of it's existence?)after Magnus broke through security wards to try and warn him personally about Horus?


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Abbo said:


> Wasn't the Emperor and allot of custodes at that point busy fighting daemons in his supersecret prototype webway(Of which he did not even inform his most trusted son and warmaster Horus of it's existence?)after Magnus broke through security wards to try and warn him personally about Horus?


actualy thats the one thing i resent the big e for WHY OH WHY did he send russ to get magnus why not sanguinis. He just had to send his stupidest son to get magnus whom russ hated.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

aren't the imperial fists known for being stubborn?
well I might be thinking of the crimson fists buy hey same primarch


----------

